# help ASAP: Club Pacific Queenstown, New Zealand



## Judy (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone been to this resort?  I've received an exchange confirmation from Interval International for a one bedroom.  I don't know when it matched, but they haven't contacted me yet, so I think I still have time to cancel.  

There are no TUG reviews.  Anything you can tell me would be helpful.


----------



## colamedia (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking at the management company site http://www.monad.co.nz/resorts/Club-Pacific-Queenstown/, it's a very small timeshare of 6 one bedroom and one studio unit, and no facilities (google maps can give you a lot of info - it's just grass around it) and behind it Remarkable Resort Hotel, with the carpark right next to Club Pacific by what is shown on Google Maps.  Though I will say what is shown on Google maps looks pretty quiet, maybe it was even up for redevelopment?  There are a lot of work trucks around on Google maps, but there is no way of knowing how old the image is. 
The other thing worth noting is it is VERY close to the airport in Frankton (Queenstown International) - it's not where the mark indicates it on the map in II. I've no idea which way the planes take off, but if they go over the lake, it looks like they'd go directly over this timeshare quite low. The glitzt resorts are on either side of the lake arms, not up near the airport.
If you're going to spend all your time exploring, it might be just ok as a base, if you're going to do any time relaxing, it might not be the best environment.


----------



## beanb41 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Club Pacific Queenstown*

This "Resort" used to be Motel Units attached to the local pub. It is located at the end of the Frankton Arm of Lake Wakatipu. THe units are quite small and very basic and there are no amenities available although you can access the bars of the hotel. It is close to the Frankton shopping centre but not close to downtown Queenstown. Its about a 15 -20 minute drive to downtown. It is as has been advised close to the airport but to get the best out of this stay I would strongly recommend having your own car. Of all the Timeshare resorts in the Queenstown area this is by far the least desirable.


----------



## Judy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you.  I'm going to cancel my confirmation to Club Pacific Queenstown.  I hope something else comes up, but since I have more than a year, I'm not too worried.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2011)

Judy said:


> Has anyone been to this resort?  I've received an exchange confirmation from Interval International for a one bedroom.  I don't know when it matched, but they haven't contacted me yet, so I think I still have time to cancel.
> 
> There are no TUG reviews.  Anything you can tell me would be helpful.



You need to cancel ASAP - the 24 hours clock starts running when the match is made - not after you are notified.


----------

